
Trump apparently bans Huawei from US telecommunication systems - beastibash
https://techerati.com/news-hub/trump-issues-order-to-protect-us-communications-from-foreign-adversaries/
======
vectorEQ
if huawei would ban trump from all of their infrastructure, he could do
nothing anymore outside US.... :')

